# Lake Michigan aircraft recovery



## owen (Jul 18, 2009)

All,
The U S Navy is taking steps in preparation to recover a WWII
training plane that went down in Michigan. They are seeking comments
from the public. Please read the potice posted below, give it some
consideration, and post your thoughts. For those wishing to put 
their thoughts on paper, the mailing address is:

Mr. Buddy Macon
National Naval Aviation Museum
1750 Radford Blvd., Suite C
Pensacola, FL 32508

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++

The Department of the Navy (DON) through the National Naval Aviation Museum (NNAM) is taking steps to recover, conserve and restore a World War II-era F6F-3 Hellcat fighter aircraft (Bureau Number 25910) from Lake Michigan and eventual delivery to the NNAM. The aircraft in question has combat history by its assignment to VF-38 during the time the squadron flew in the Pacific Theater during the Solomon Islands campaign. In as much as the aircraft resides in State owned waters of Michigan, the DON through the NNAM is working with the State Historic Preservation Office (SHPO) to satisfy the needs of Section 106 of the National Historic Preservation Act. 

One of the sections of this process is to invite public comment about this undertaking and its possible positive or negative effect upon this historic property. 

The aircraft in question currently rests in 260 Foot of water and will require ROV type vehicles as well as divers. The method of operation will be the same that has been utilized by the NNAM in over 35 successful recoveries. 

Comments are requested on the undertaking from the general public and the Warbird Resource Group, the latter an appropriate choice due to its international online network. 

Buddy Macon
Deputy Director
National Naval Aviation Museum
NASP, Fl. 32508


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

That would be pretty sweet. Any pics???


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2009)

owen said:


> ...One of the sections of this process is to invite public comment about this undertaking and its possible positive or negative effect upon this historic property...


I don't see why they shouldn't recover and restore the aircraft.

These machines that were an important part of our history should be preserved for all generations to see and experience.

When a person views a photograph, they are left to imagine and speculate. When they are able to see one up close, walk around it and take in all the aspects of that particular machine, it connects them with that history and they go away with that memory for life.


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2009)

As long as its not a grave I thinks its a valid target for recovery


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me!8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

trackend said:


> As long as its not a grave I thinks its a valid target for recovery


I agree.


Wheels


----------



## owen (Jul 24, 2009)

All,
In general snail mail letters are preferred. Address them to:

Mr. Buddy Macon
National Naval Aviation Museum
1750 Radford Blvd., Suite C
Pensacola, FL 32508


----------

